# PCI usb



## Vivid (15 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

j'ai envie d'installer une carte PCI avec USB, sur mon 8600, histoire de faire transiter des fichiers, mais une clef USB, serat- elle comprise par le Sys 9 ?


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Février 2008)

Oui si tu installe l'extension USB :

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=31132


----------



## Vivid (15 Février 2008)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Oui si tu installe l'extension USB :
> 
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=31132



je vais tenter la trust


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2008)

Vivid a dit:


> je vais tenter la trust



Tu es certain qu'elle est compatible Mac ?


----------



## Vivid (16 Février 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu es certain qu'elle est compatible Mac ?




elles le sont pas toutes spécifiées 

le driver ont là, format PCI, signal PCI !? non?


----------



## guytantakul (16 Février 2008)

Quels drivers ?


----------



## Vivid (16 Février 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> Quels drivers ?



L'usb adapter card support d'Apple... theoriquement... :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (16 Février 2008)

Ce n'est pas suffisant. 
Ce kit d'extensions est prévu pour une carte dite "OHCI compliant" et celle-ci n'est pas donnée pour telle...


----------



## Vivid (16 Février 2008)

il y en avait une dans mon 'bléde' et je l'ai trouver cet aprés-midi  comet labs, OHCI, EHCI, 'j'ai le cul border de nouille' 

dans un boutique dedier au Mac, plutôt 'branchouille' mais trés esthetique, a ce demander si il fallait pas rentrer avec des patins 

une carte pour un 8600, 9600.. au millieu de Mac pro... génial ! j'y croyait pas.


----------



## Vivid (17 Février 2008)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR 
la clef n'est pas visible sur mon 8600, la souris Apple (la deniere blanche) est alimenter, pas utilisable mais ca c'est normal, donc la carte fonctionne!

ma clef est compatible usb 1.1 pour OS 9.x est plus... la clef marche sur la 9.2.

les extensions; usb support, device extension, gestion de stockage


:hein: je cherche...


----------



## guytantakul (17 Février 2008)

La carte est reconnue dans les infos système ? Tu vois des ports usb ?
Une carte OHCI et l'USB Card Adapter 1.4, ça doit fonctionner. 

La souris apple devrait fonctionner aussi, si je ne m'abuse... (au moins le pointeur et le clic gauche), mais pas au boot, il faut que les extensions soient chargées - alors que la souris ADB marche dès que le pointeur apparaît à l'écran.

La clé USB est formatée comment ? HFS, HFS+, FAT16 ?


----------



## Vivid (17 Février 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> La carte est reconnue dans les infos système ? Tu vois des ports usb ?



reconnue!



guytantakul a dit:


> La clé USB est formatée comment ? HFS, HFS+, FAT16 ?



alors sous X, je l'ai re-formatée en; standart et etendue, mais toujours pas visible à l'ecran.


----------



## guytantakul (17 Février 2008)

Et la souris, elle fonctionne dans ses principes de base ?


----------



## Vivid (17 Février 2008)

la souris (mighty mouse) marche, pas aucun déplacement, mais elle est alimenter, avant ca j'ai quand même debrancher ma tablette adb


----------



## guytantakul (17 Février 2008)

Alors, elle ne fonctionne pas (l'alim doit fonctionner sans les extensions, ni quoi que ce soit, rien qu'avec une carte quelconque dans le slot). 
Et une fois branchée, la mighty mouse est reconnue dans les infos système ?

À mon sens c'est un problème de software...


----------



## Vivid (17 Février 2008)

dans les infos sytéme, j'ai jamais vue la description d'un pointeur. Nn tout cas le constructeur ne fournit de driver que pour X.

il doit, j'espere, me manquer une extension, entre la 9.2 et la 9.1


----------



## guytantakul (17 Février 2008)

Une description de pointeur ? Kesaquo?

Chez moi,  sur mon G3 desktop beige en 8.6 avec une carte OHCI, ça fonctionne au poil.


----------



## Vivid (17 Février 2008)

guytantakul a dit:


> Une description de pointeur ? Kesaquo?
> 
> Chez moi,  sur mon G3 desktop beige en 8.6 avec une carte OHCI, ça fonctionne au poil.



la description, les caractéristiques, si tu préfére d'un pointeur (outil de pointage, souris, tablette graphique...)

pour ton G3 justement, si tu avais la liste des extensions actives?  de plus je pense pas que tu as installer un driver? le driver de la carte du fabricant, si?

même sous 8.6, rien, nada!


----------



## Invité (18 Février 2008)

Et en installant USB card support 1.4 ?

Edit 

Dans le post #2 ! :rose:


----------



## Vivid (18 Février 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Et en installant USB card support 1.4 ?



déja fait ! je suis maudit...


----------



## guytantakul (19 Février 2008)

Alors voilà ce que j'ai en extensions :







et en description de ma souris (une elecom "ghost in the shell" style)


----------



## Vivid (19 Février 2008)

je te remercie, cela vient de ma machine! la carte fonctionne sur d'autre Mac.

a+


----------



## Vivid (19 Février 2008)

cela vient pas non plus du bus PCI, j'ai re-installer le 9.1 sur un autre disque dur de la même machine, rien a faire... :sleep:


----------



## claude72 (24 Février 2008)

Vivid a dit:


> je te remercie, cela vient de ma machine! la carte fonctionne sur d'autre Mac.


Pas forcément : certaine cartes USB "récentes" fonctionnent sur un G3 ou un G4 sous OS 9, mais pas sur un Mac à processeur 601 ou 604 comme ton 8600 : c'est le cas par exemple des cartes USB NEC 4 prises externes +1 interne, compatibles OS X et OS 9, USB 1 et 2, vendues par MacWay il y a environ 2-3 ans.


----------



## Vivid (25 Février 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> Pas forcément : certaine cartes USB "récentes" fonctionnent sur un G3 ou un G4 sous OS 9, mais pas sur un Mac à processeur 601 ou 604 comme ton 8600 : c'est le cas par exemple des cartes USB NEC 4 prises externes +1 interne, compatibles OS X et OS 9, USB 1 et 2, vendues par MacWay il y a environ 2-3 ans.



j'ai une carte fille G4 (XLR8) est j'ai remis le 601 d'origine. De plus sur la boite de la carte le 8600 ou 9600 y figure.

L'information systemes d'Apple indique bien qu'il y a un defaut -1523 si je m'abuse.


----------



## claude72 (26 Février 2008)

Vivid a dit:


> j'ai une carte fille G4 (XLR8) est j'ai remis le 601 d'origine.


Oui, mais ça ne compte pas : en fait, pour ces cartes USB, ce n'est pas le processeur qui est incompatible, c'est le type de Mac... et ça correspond aux cartes-mères équipées de slot PCI et de processeurs 601, 603 et 604 natifs. Et même en changeant le processeur, c'est toujours la même carte-mère, donc la même incompatibilité.





> De plus sur la boite de la carte le 8600 ou 9600 y figure.


Donc ma piste n'est pas la bonne... désolé...


----------



## Vivid (26 Février 2008)

j'ai envoyer un email à comte labs, qui vivras, veras....


----------

